# JOEY'S CUSTOM SANTA MARIA 805



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

DECIDED TO FINALLY POST UP A THREAD OF SOME OF OUR WORK.. WE CAN DO IT ALL FROM BASIC INSTALLS TO SHOW SET UPS.. WE ARE NORTHERN 805 DISTRIBUTOR OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

62 IMPALA W/ DISC BRAKE CONV. 605 CONV.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work bro


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks..


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ostrichcutty (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump for the homie


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

2 pump basic install customer supplied pumps..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Joey's Custom TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

How much are extended a-arms for my el camino


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

150 for street extension or 300 for molded extension..


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

How much to install?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT Black Magic All day!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

CROWDS91 said:


> TTT Black Magic All day!


thumbs up


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT for the black fri sale


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Joey's custom will also have all our 13" and 14" tires on sale too


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

CROWDS91 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


what up


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

how much for a black magic two pump set up installed?and how fast can you guys get it done?im in sm got any blue spokes?


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

sry for delay it depends on what exactly you want to do a lay and play set up a competion set up prices vary stop by the shop and we can discuss pricing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> :wave:





CROWDS91 said:


> what up


Whats up my homie's....You keeping busy Chris and Chris...HAHHAH 

Don't forget I need some 14'' rubber when u pops comes thru


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT....:wave:.....


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats up my homie's....You keeping busy Chris and Chris...HAHHAH
> 
> Don't forget I need some 14'' rubber when u pops comes thru


i got you covered pops should be out there super bowl weekend just tell oj to let me know how many you need!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

4_PLAY! said:


> TTT....:wave:.....


:wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## julz805 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking to start building my 84regal pretty much want everything done except for paint and interior. looking for a 2 pump set up full suspension and frame reinforcement some chrome not much just a clean cruiser that i can still take to a show


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Come by the shop and we can sit done and talk numbers


----------



## julz805 (Aug 25, 2009)

Will do thanks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

julz805 said:


> Will do thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OCGdroopy (Mar 24, 2005)

do u guys have any opening positions to hire a welder/ fabricator?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

not at the moment sorry


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT..... Went down to Joey's in Santa Maria to sit down and talk about lifting my 2001 linc and after talking to joeys son Chris a.k.a CROWDS91 I would have to say they were very professional and I will be dropping my ride off this weekend for a custom hydro set up, hardlined , front and rear chrome suspension, fiberglass trunk stereo system. Thanks guys see you on Saturday


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

YUHATE4 said:


> TTT..... Went down to Joey's in Santa Maria to sit down and talk about lifting my 2001 linc and after talking to joeys son Chris a.k.a CROWDS91 I would have to say they were very professional and I will be dropping my ride off this weekend for a custom hydro set up, hardlined , front and rear chrome suspension, fiberglass trunk stereo system. Thanks guys see you on Saturday


Got the car here and ready to start this project!:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

CROWDS91 said:


> Got the car here and ready to start this project!:thumbsup:


Right on bro! Can't wait to see you guys work your magic 
Don't forget the progress pics.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Central coasts best 1 stop shop


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT for the Homies!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

What's up Chris. TTT for the homies


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's an ltd we did


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

1950 pick we did


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

2006 silverado we air bagged on 26" wheels


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CROWDS91 said:


> Here's an ltd we did


Clean set up


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT For JOEY'S CUSTOMS

What's up CROWDS91?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTMFT!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]







[/QUOTE]
 :shocked: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT for Joeys Customs!
Where's the pics CROWDS91?


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT for the Homies!


----------

